# 2013 X5 Passenger side hood wont' open



## DawnK31 (Jul 24, 2016)

The title says it all. Tried to open the hood and the driver's side pops up but the passenger side doesn't move. Any help or links to previous discussions would help.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Passenger = right eg USA? 

The usual cause is the middle cable between the two latches, either the cable breaks or the latch itself. They are identical latches where three cable feeds through from left side to right side and if the little arm breaks the "down stream" latch won't open. 

With any luck you can bend the hood enough to see the cable going over. More often than not means pulling a kidney grill to access. If y can get to the cable, pulling on it directly may get the latch open or you may have to get in through the plastic next to radiator to access the latch lever directly.


----------

